# Infinity J30 vs. I30/Maxima



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Hi

I just recently bought a 1993 Infinity J30 with 85,000 miles on it for $5500 in mint near showroom shape. It's my first Nissan product and I'm so impressed by it that I'm almost in disbelief as to how awesome this car really is.

I am very interested in hearing what you all think of the J30 in terms of styling and performance?

I've read that it was based on the 300zx chassis and actually has the same engine/trans in it?

If this is the case do any of you feel that it was superior, or just simply like it better than the maxima/i30? I guess what I'm really asking is if cost were equal which one would you choose and why? 

Very cool site...glad I found it and thank you.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

It is one of the most beautiful Nissan products ever made!!! I love them and yeah they do share the 300ZX engine, as does the Maxima and the I30.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Umm,
Isn't the J30 just an altima with an infiniti job done to it?

Seth


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey! Welcome to the forums. I think you're one of the first Infiniti owners I have seen here on the forums. I just completed a quick search on Google and found out some basic stats on the J30:










Wheelbase, in. 108.7 
Overall Length, in. 191.3 
Overall Width, in. 69.7 
Overall Height, in. 54.7 
Curb Weight, lbs. 3527 
Cargo Volume, cu. ft. 10.1 
Standard Payload, lbs. -- 
Fuel Capacity, gals. 19.0 
Seating Capacity 5 
Front Head Room, in. 37.7 
Max. Front Leg Room, in. 41.3 
Rear Head Room, in. 36.7 
Min. Rear Leg Room, in. 30.5 

Engine: DOHC V6 3.0 210HP 193TQ 4-speed automatic Transmission

Personally, when I first saw that car, I was like "uhm...I don't know" Now after seeing it up close and personal, and I have realized that that car has some serious power, and some really neat options, and would definatley be something to consider if I was looking for another car (which I am, but its gonna be an 89 S13 240 )


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2002)

My girl has a 94 j30 , i actually came on here to try to find some info on its potential. I am a dubber<vw lover> but like all performance cars Only setbacks i can find is the lack of torque off the line, i just think that with a 5 speed that it would kick some butt, but the auto transmission loses a lot of the power, also i believe the rear drive train contributes to losing even more power through the transfer of power to the back wheels. In fact the transmission was rebuilt less then a year ago, i believe the transmission failure rate is also high in the j30


----------



## fcduda (Oct 18, 2006)

We've had no trany problem & My wife loves the car, it is a bit tight for me.
How do I ask the membership about their experience with the EGR on a '93 Infiniti j30? The check engine lite came on the "Nissan" dealer said you need a new EGR, that was replaced, the light came back on, they said injector 5 which was just replaced, had to be replaced, we did, light came back on, the EGR, silinoid was the problem, we replaced it, lite came back on, the pipe that goes from engine to EGR had a chip out of the flange, pipe was ordered, it came 1/4inch too short, a 2nd came 1/4inch too long, a 3rd was too long & it had an extra ridge on the flange; finally we put JBweld on the original chipped flange but the lite came on again. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Don't do that again. He isn't even a member of the forum anymore.


----------

